# Linux...Should I Try??!!??



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 19, 2007)

I keep hearing all of these things about Linux, and some people like it more than Windows.  I was just wondering if I should try it out?  I know nothing...nothing about Linux, and if you guys can give me some info, that would be nice.  I'm reading about it right now...

Also, will it give me better performance on games? Such as Day of Defeat: Source? Guild Wars, Oblivion...

So, I might try out Linux soon, and I would like your help, I would like to try Dual-Botting XP Pro and Linux (Ubuntu?)


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 19, 2007)

www.ubuntu.com

DL, Burn the live CD. Boot to CD. Enjoy linux.

Learn linux before exploring the gaming territory.

Dual booting is trivial to set up.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 19, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> www.ubuntu.com
> 
> DL, Burn the live CD. Boot to CD. Enjoy linux.
> 
> ...



So should I try it out on the Live CD first, before I try Dual-Booting and Gaming?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 19, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> www.ubuntu.com
> 
> DL, Burn the live CD. Boot to CD. Enjoy linux.
> 
> ...



My Live CD's never work. How do I setup dual booting without f*****g something up Dippy, I really want to try Linux?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

Gaming = Linux basic command knowledge + patience + lots of patience + wine.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 19, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> So should I try it out on the Live CD first, before I try Dual-Booting and Gaming?



Well, you can install from the live CD anyways. 

But you won't get "gaming out of the box" yet.

I would strongly suggest first learning the ins and outs of linux, before exploring the "experimental" territory of gaming on linux.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 19, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> My Live CD's never work. How do I setup dual booting without f*****g something up Dippy, I really want to try Linux?



Burn the iso using nero.. and you shouldn;t have any issues 

"Burn as image" not just copy the .iso to the cd and burn.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 19, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Well, you can install from the live CD anyways.
> 
> But you won't get "gaming out of the box" yet.
> 
> I would strongly suggest first learning the ins and outs of linux, before exploring the "experimental" territory of gaming on linux.



So, if I just use the Live CD, if I read right, it won't touch teh hard drive at all? 

Please be patient with me, I really want to learn Linux.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 19, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Burn the iso using nero.. and you shouldn;t have any issues
> 
> "Burn as image" not just copy the .iso to the cd and burn.



I have, I've even got 3 proper disks that came in their sharing boxes. They never work- on either of my machines- there is always an error.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

I order the disc they work perfect.  Try doing the exceptions that ubuntu suggests like for older computers.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> So, if I just use the Live CD, if I read right, it won't touch teh hard drive at all?
> 
> Please be patient with me, I really want to learn Linux.



LiveCD = goes in ram


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 19, 2007)

Should I download the x86 or x64 Version?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

X86 highly rec'd by me.  I use the x86.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 19, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> X86 highly rec'd by me.  I use the x86.



Will do, I'll download it in my other comp right now.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

Now you finally have a legit use for your torrent clients!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 19, 2007)

Do you guys got anything that I should read that would help me in understanding Linux/Ubuntu?

Also, do you guys (PVT and Dippy) game in Linux?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn you all! I've been inspired to try it again now by all these new threads concerning it! I'm in hyped mood to try it again but can't until I can fix my computer


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Damn you all! I've been inspired to try it again now by all these new threads concerning it! I'm in hyped mood to try it again but can't until I can fix my computer



I helped


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 19, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I helped



He has! Anyone else? This will get another to join your Linux using crew!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

I shall create the linux user club.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 19, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I shall create the linux user club.



Do! I want to join.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

Power users have too much pride.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll join...if you help me?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 19, 2007)

Hmm...currently reading this:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500020


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

K, Azn, don't need a guide...  its so easy I did it when I was 10 so you can do it.  

Recs by me:  Get some music on the HD, so you can listen during installation (you can do it on the same computer) and also, choose grub, gnome.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 19, 2007)

It should be done burning to a CD now (using Roxio, not Nero)...then do I just pop it in and boot from the CD?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

What to do now...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

K now, shut down, then I want you to boot to the live cd, push enter, go to install at the top of the page in the bar, click install.  It will want you to partition, I would go for about 40gb thats a good amount to try.  Follow from there...  very easy, i'll be here.  Join me if you help on the partitioning, you can access the itnernet even when you are installing!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> K now, shut down, then I want you to boot to the live cd, push enter, go to install at the top of the page in the bar, click install.  It will want you to partition, I would go for about 40gb thats a good amount to try.  Follow from there...  very easy, i'll be here.  Join me if you help on the partitioning, you can access the itnernet even when you are installing!



What if I don't want to install it on the hard drive?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

You can sample it, just running from the live cd.  It won't hurt your comp/


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You can sample it, just running from the live cd.  It won't hurt your comp/



Ok, thanks.  I was planning just to sample it until I find more info about Linux, and I feel more comfortable. I'll be back in a sec.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

Talk to me when you are on live.  FYI it will be slower.  Try to get internet in the live.  It's fun.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

O take a screenie btw, and I gtg be back in a few.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

Woot, I'm in live right now, but it is a bit slow. What should I do now?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

What else should I do now, I'm not lost...I just don't know what else I should do...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

Its slow because your runnign it from the ram...  duh


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> What else should I do now, I'm not lost...I just don't know what else I should do...



Install it or:

Try out some programs, openoffice, firefox, umm games, I LOVE tron, anyway, you can try as you like, if you do, go to the top and look at the bar that says install.  EASY.  Partition as said above.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Install it or:
> 
> Try out some programs, openoffice, firefox, umm games, I LOVE tron, anyway, you can try as you like, if you do, go to the top and look at the bar that says install.  EASY.  Partition as said above.



I wanna install it, but I don't want to waste space installing it.  I really won't know what to do with it.  It won't be my main OS.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm gonna put it like this:  

Do you play games?  If yes, then do you know Linux commands?  If Yes, then switch.  

If no to the first, then perfect OS for you.  If no to t3h second, then learn.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Its slow because your runnign it from the ram...  duh



No offense, but your posts aren't really very "helpful" content wise  Just saying "if you like it stay" isn't what he needs, he needs explaining to get comfortable with it, wether he likes it or not 

And its slow because its running from CDROM, not HDD 

Running purely from ram would be VERY fast!  That is the reason we use RAM after all! 


Once you're booted into the UI with the Live CD, you can run the programs that come pre-installed to see if you're comfortable with the OS.

Just try doing basic things, like making an office doc, opening a miniature game, finding the control panel, terminal, perferences for things, desktop background, maybe some media files... Internet, maybe access network shares.. 

Once you get the hang of the OS, you can start to venture into more advanced things such as installing programs, and working with Wine.

There should be an "install" icon on the desktop that will launch a graphical installer, of which should allow you to choose to repartition your HDD with windows, and a seperate ubuntu partition. It should take care of the boot loader itself.

just take your time, read the prompts fully before making decisions, and when in doubt, the default is usually the safest with ubuntu!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiveDistro

K wait I though it ran off the ram...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

O and dippy, no offense taken, but unfortunately for me, I cannot say stuff as eloquently as you...  But I'm pretty sure I said it...

Edit:


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiveDistro
> 
> K wait I though it ran off the ram...



It does.

Except its a bit too large to fit 100% into memory 

If you ran it purely from ram, you would have next to the fastest possible OS you could come up with. since DDR is multitudes faster than HD's 

It loads the basic stuff into memory, and all editing/temp storage is memory, but all actual files are still being accessed form the CDROM.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok, cause I knew why and I never really fit one and one together, I know ram is liek totally pwnage and stuff.  Thanks for that


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

I also wanna put out an important message...

People who teach can still learn.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, thanks for the help, both of you.

Eventually, I wanted to dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows XP Pro.  I would use XP Pro for Internet, Chat, E-Mail, stuff like that.  But for gaming, I would switch to Ubuntu.  Should I make the move?  The games I currently play are Source (CS:S, DoD:S), Oblivion...

I "feel" pretty comfortable with the OS so far, maybe a little more exploring.  Let's say I partition (40GB?) for Ubuntu, if something goes wrong, or if I don't want it anymore, will I be able to delete it without affecting XP Pro?

Thanks again guys, I wanted to use Ubuntu for gaming, if it's better than Windows XP for gaming.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

You have no space, I would go 20gb max, and also, GAMING ON LINUX IS TOUGH!  You have to do a lot of work to get anything to run, so gaming on ubuntu!  Internet, chat email on ubuntu is good, gaming on windows is good, I think you got it switched around.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You have no space, I would go 20gb max, and also, GAMING ON LINUX IS TOUGH!  You have to do a lot of work to get anything to run, so gaming on ubuntu!  Internet, chat email on ubuntu is good, gaming on windows is good, I think you got it switched around.



You're the one who just said "Do you play games? if yes, do you know commands, if yes then switch"

And what do you mean I don't have space?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

K im gonna explain slowly.

Windows = for games, easy to use, productivity
Mac = Artsy / Dippy
Linux = Everything but games.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

Put this in context to your post, you wanted to switch and I was trying to explain well its not that bad, but its hard.

"'m gonna put it like this:  

Do you play games?  If yes, then do you know Linux commands?  If Yes, then switch.  

If no to the first, then perfect OS for you.  If no to t3h second, then learn."


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> K im gonna explain slowly.
> 
> Windows = for games, easy to use, productivity
> Mac = Artsy / Dippy
> Linux = Everything but games.



I'm not gonna lie, I don't get you.  I'm just gonna wait for Dippy.  But you just said "Do you play games? If yes, then do you know Linux commands? If Yes, then switch. "  Thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 20, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Thanks again guys, I wanted to use Ubuntu for gaming, if it's better than Windows XP for gaming.



idk where you're getting this gaming thing from.. 

You will not beat windows at its own game right now. period.

If you want the next best "option" for games, OS X is what you want.

Linux, sadly is in a rough third place because of the general complexity of the OS.

If you want your games to "just work when you click a button" linux is not for you.

OS X may suit your needs software wise, but hardware wise, you may not suit its needs


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

I told you dippy was better with this stuff.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

Do you play games? If yes, then do you know Linux commands? If Yes, then switch.
If no to the first, then perfect OS for you. If no to t3h second, then learn.




K now to translate...  

So i am saying if you don't play games...  linux works.  But if you know linux commands gaming is possible.

Edit:  Otherwise your fucked.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

O btw dippy do you understand my post and is azn just reading too fast?  Cause I tend to do this alot...  if you look at the solaris cd thread.  OMG a massacre there.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

"Do you play games? If yes, then do you know Linux commands? If Yes, then switch.
If no to the first, then perfect OS for you. If no to t3h second, then learn."

It's kinda like if I do play games, but I don't know Linux commands, you want me to learn and switch.  It's confusing the way you put it.

Well, I guess no Linux for me.

And what did you mean by I "have no space"?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks anyways guys...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

2 x 80 gb hds aint much.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> 2 x 80 gb hds aint much.



It's perfect for me, I have another computer with a 250GB HD with Photos, Music, Movies, and everything else.  So on this comp, just games mainly. Nothing else major.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

That explains it!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> That explains it!



Yes it does, yes it does.  You know what, I'm gonna install Ubuntu just for a 2nd OS, get to know it more, and maybe game in it.  I'm gonna head out now because something came up, but I'll revive this thread tomorrow and ask you guys for help. Deal?

Thanks,
-Azn


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

KK be back tomoro.  Good luck.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> O btw dippy do you understand my post and is azn just reading too fast?  Cause I tend to do this alot...  if you look at the solaris cd thread.  OMG a massacre there.



I had a hard time trying to see what you were trying to say 

If I already didn't know what you were talking about, I would be clueless too.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

Context clues dippy!


----------



## Atech (Jul 20, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Also, will it give me better performance on games? Such as Day of Defeat: Source? Guild Wars, Oblivion...


Urm, GNU+Linux isn't a version of Windows. You need games designed for Linux. Basically every ID Software game, and Medal of Honor: Allied Assault ...

There are lots of Scandinavian indie games that are compatible too, but I haven't looked into them, aside from Penumbra: Overture.

You need a willingness to learn, a desire for freedom and power. If you're just wanting something that makes life easier for you or greater performance, stick with Windows.

Edit:
Croteam games have Linux versions too.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Context clues dippy!



lay off t3h l33t


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, I'm back!  I'm willing to install Ubuntu today, and Dual-Boot it with XP Pro.  Should I give it a go?

I hope nothing goes wrong...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

One more question...

Will RAID 0 get in the way of anything here?


----------



## Atech (Jul 20, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> One more question...
> 
> Will RAID 0 get in the way of anything here?


So long as support for your RAID controller is in the kernel, no.

Check in menuconfig.

#cd /usr/src
#make menuconfig

Assuming /usr/src is a symbolic link to your kernel sources.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll boot into the Live CD right now, see if I can get Ubuntu installed on RAID 0.

Oh yeah, should I make a partition on XP, let's say 30GB? or Should I use gparted (but I heard it's not recommended.)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

Um...I don't know what to do know.  I double clicked install, and chose English, US Keyboard.  But when it tells me to choose the hard drive for install, it shows both of my hard drives.

The options are:

*Guided:
     *80GB HD ...1
     *80GB HD ...2
*Manual

So...what should I do?  I have a RAID 0 Setup...so yeah. Help?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

i can personally say I have never installed linux on two hds in raid 0.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> i can personally say I have never installed linux on two hds in raid 0.



Aww...I'm reading all of these things on how to install in RAID 0, but I'm lost...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

PVT, I'm reading this right now:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto

Does it seem like it'll help me install on RAID 0?


----------



## Atech (Jul 20, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> PVT, I'm reading this right now:
> 
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
> 
> Does it seem like it'll help me install on RAID 0?


Are you sure you don't have a real RAID controller?

Regardless, here's a distro agnostic guide.

Edit: I can't testify which guide is easier since I haven't read either  I just thought you could try that one and see if it worked for you.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

Atech said:


> Are you sure you don't have a real RAID controller?
> 
> Regardless, here's a distro agnostic guide.



That's where I get it confused.  I have both of my 80GB HD connected to my motherboard, then I installed RAID 0 thru the floppy when I was installing Windows XP Pro (press F6, blah.)

So, is there anything that you recommend to me?  Different distro? Tips on Ubuntu?

Thanks for the help btw guys, sorry I'm a n00b when it comes to Linux.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok,sorry for jumping into the thread,but have been toying with the idea of trying linux and seeing this thread decided to give it a go.

@ Anz,from a _new user_ point of view ,how are you finding Ubuntu ?Ease of use etc,have you tried installing any programs ie:Firefox ,Thunderbird.How do you find the interface?

I will be using this for mail,surfing,folding and just downloading general crap,so thought why not try out linux.

@ Dippy/PVT ,if I wanted to install XP/Vista on the same drive later will it mess up the boot manager? Or would you be safer with XP/Vista loaded first and then adding Ubuntu?

Thanks for any feedback guys.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm really really liking it from what I've seen from the Live CD.  Firefox is included, and I've played some of the games included.  It's really nice, but I still don't get most of it...I'm really digging the interface though, it's different, but it's nice.

I'm still having a hard time...what I want to do is:

Dual-Boot Windows XP and Ubuntu
Install Ubuntu on RAID 0

I'm really having a hard time getting it setup on RAID 0, since the installer shows 2 hard drives, 80 GB each.  I don't know enough about Linux to do the other things...

Any help would be appreciated.

-Azn


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 20, 2007)

LOL,sorry but I aint going to be any help with your problems,just going to give it ago tomorrow.

Thankfully I just have one HDD to install to,so no Raid problems,hope you get it sorted.

Thanks for the reply,good to know FF is included as I use it all the time.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> LOL,sorry but I aint going to be any help with your problems,just going to give it ago tomorrow.
> 
> Thankfully I just have one HDD to install to,so no Raid problems,hope you get it sorted.
> 
> Thanks for the reply,good to know FF is included as I use it all the time.



Yeah, just getting me annoyed how it sees 2 80GB HD's instead of just 1 160GB HD.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 20, 2007)

Read this quote 



> If you are installing from the Desktop CD on a system that already has one or more RAID arrays or LVM volume groups set up, you must disable the arrays (sudo /etc/init.d/mdadm stop; sudo mdadm --stop --scan) and volume groups (sudo vgchange -a n) before starting the installer.



From an article below,dont know if that helps

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/606

EDIT: This is probably for an older version of Ubuntu,but dont know if it still applies,will read up some more to see.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Read this quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read that, but I don't know if disabling RAID 0 would help at all.  

When installing, it shows both of my 80GB HD's, instead of just one 160GB HD.  If I choose one of the HD's, Ubuntu will install in just that HD, and not RAID.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, I see your point.
Will maybe do abit more digging on the subject,I have room on my main rig(raid 0)for Ubuntu,but have enough spare/old parts for a simple build so will probably install on that.

If you find a solution post it up please.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah, I see your point.
> Will maybe do abit more digging on the subject,I have room on my main rig(raid 0)for Ubuntu,but have enough spare/old parts for a simple build so will probably install on that.
> 
> If you find a solution post it up please.



I'm reading all of these threads about Dual Booting XP/Ubuntu with RAID 0, but it's still confusing to me.

http://ubuntuforums.org


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is a couple dont know if they will help,or you probably have read them already!!

http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto


https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto

Again maybe older versions of Ubuntu

EDIT: Someone here is probably running it on raid,maybe a new thread would cure it(Install Ubuntu on raid)!!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Here is a couple dont know if they will help,or you probably have read them already!!
> 
> http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
> 
> ...



Thank you, I'm going to boot into Ubuntu and see if that helps, it made things clearer for me.  If I run into trouble, then I'm screwed.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 20, 2007)

Another link here

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461

EDIT: Just incase back everything up,and good luck,hope all goes well.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm lost, really lost.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

If I format the partitions on the RAID array, it won't erase my current XP install will it? Just the partitions that I made...right?


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 20, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> If I format the partitions on the RAID array, it won't erase my current XP install will it? Just the partitions that I made...right?



As long as it is just the *new *partitions you format and *not the one with XP* on it,you are good to go.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 20, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> As long as it is just the *new *partitions you format and *not the one with XP* on it,you are good to go.



Wish me luck, I'll boot to Live CD right now...or should I wait for you to do it tomorrow, see if you mess up first


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 20, 2007)

God,there is alot of info out there on installing to raid and I am none the wiser either LOL

Think I will stick to the single HDD install,less hassle.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 20, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Wish me luck, I'll boot to Live CD right now...or should I wait for you to do it tomorrow, see if you mess up first



LOL I have been waiting for you to mess it up first J/K


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Alright, I'm in Ubuntu right now from the Live CD, I'll reread it again to make sure, and to see if it's easier to install from Live CD or Alternate CD.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 21, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Alright, I'm in Ubuntu right now from the Live CD, I'll reread it again to make sure, and to see if it's easier to install from Live CD or Alternate CD.



Was just reading about alternate CD, and maybe that is the way to go.

Time for some more research I think!!


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 21, 2007)

Think I will do a bit more searching on this and if you want I will give it a try tomorrow_,AFTER BACKING EVERYTHING UP,LOL_

It's getting late and the more beer I drink the braver I get,_time to step away from the keyboard_,


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 21, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Was just reading about alternate CD, and maybe that is the way to go.
> 
> Time for some more research I think!!



What do you think? Live CD, or Alternate CD?


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 21, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> What do you think? Live CD, or Alternate CD?



Seems the alternate CD is the one for raid support,going to read up on it some more first.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 21, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Seems the alternate CD is the one for raid support,going to read up on it some more first.



I read it, but I want someone else to confirm it as well!  Thanks for helping! Going to download/burn the Alternate CD now.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 21, 2007)

Going to grab some sleep now,my head hurts LOL,seems FakeRaid,dmraid package is the way to go.
someone who has actually done this might be better explaining it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 21, 2007)

K just reading it, "The Desktop CD installer still has no/poor support for fakeraids."

Translation:  You fucked.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 21, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> K just reading it, "The Desktop CD installer still has no/poor support for fakeraids."
> 
> Translation:  You fucked.



Can you explain more please? I swear, you don't even explain anything in your posts.  You've said the same thing over and over again. I don't even read your posts sometimes.

It says the Desktop CD Installer has no/poor support, that's why some guides say to use the Alternate CD Installer that goes straight no installing, no Live CD.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll just keep reading on RAID 0 and Ubuntu, see if I can get anything going here.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Wait:

*If (like me) you are going for a performance raid, then you will need to create a separate /boot partition, otherwise grub wont be able to boot - it doesn't have the drivers needed to access raid 0 arrays. It sounds simple, but it took me so long to figure out.*

How do I make a separate /boot partition? So that grub can boot...?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 21, 2007)

Did you see this?

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464758


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 21, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Did you see this?
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464758



Thanks, I read that, but it requires me to boot Live CD.

What about this:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461

It shows how to install Ubuntu on RAID, and it seems a lot easier using the alternate than the Live CD...how about it?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 21, 2007)

Doing it all in console sounds alot easier after i read.  If you saw step 7. BUT you still need that little program mdadm...  on the live cd, someone who does not know the commands it would be easier.  I would do the live cd since you can "see" what is going on.  I personally, would go with the console if I knew ALL the commands, but I don't and I prefer visual.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 21, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Doing it all in console sounds alot easier after i read.  If you saw step 7. BUT you still need that little program mdadm...  on the live cd, someone who does not know the commands it would be easier.  I would do the live cd since you can "see" what is going on.  I personally, would go with the console if I knew ALL the commands, but I don't and I prefer visual.



What should I do though?  Doesn't the console way look a lot easier than booting up Live CD?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 21, 2007)

K if in console, print out basic linux commands just in case...  google a sheet, I have my favorite from 1998.  Anyway, I would print the two tutorials, both just in case, and finally get some coffee, and if you cannto do the console and find yourself in over your head...  find a stopping point and come here.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 21, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Thanks, I read that, but it requires me to boot Live CD.
> 
> What about this:
> 
> ...



Try it. 

You aren;t going to learn anything if you get everything handed to you on a silver platter with a big red button saying push me 

The best way IMO to learn it is trial and error. If you spend 3 hours trying to get past step X in the install, thats 3 hours you just learned a ton of options, how to look at the "linux style" errors, and how to read between the lines. 

And when you finally DO figure it out.

You feel like GOD. xD


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Lol, I just don't want to mess up my XP install, I have some things in there...

So, should I go for it? In console?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 21, 2007)

Dippy and I are kinda having two sides to the one solution, but we can compromise.  

Yes do it, but have some material on hand for emergencies...  

But do it the dippy way, like you have no idea what to do.  Good luck.  And then you will feel as cool as both of us


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 21, 2007)

As cool as both of you...






































OKAY!

Lol, but I'll try it in a sec...hopefully console is easier!  If I mess up, then I'l have to re-install XP.

Btw, I can re-install XP as much as I can as long as no hardware changes right? I hate calling MS for another set of numbers.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 21, 2007)

Most of the time XP won't get angry but then again it is a microsoft product.  I have only had one situation and that was when I unplugged my HD and then plugged it back in...  you should be ok.  XP reinstall = easy as pie.

EDIT:  And easy as pie btw...  not so with the ubuntu install you have to go through.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok, I printed one of the tutorials (the one that includes both Alternate CD and Live CD)...I'll see how it goes guys, post back in a few...hours. Lol, jk, few mins (hopefully).


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Before I start...
*
If (like me) you are going for a performance raid, then you will need to create a separate /boot partition, otherwise grub wont be able to boot - it doesn't have the drivers needed to access raid 0 arrays. It sounds simple, but it took me so long to figure out.*

How do I make a /boot partition?  And also, what is a root space, home space, swap partitions?

*
On my two identical 250 GB drives, I created two 1 GB swap partitions, two +150 GB partitions (to become a raid0 array fro my /home space), and two +40 GB partitions (to become a raid 0 array for my root space), all inside an extended partition at the end of my drives. I then also created a small 500 MB partition on the first drive, which would become my /boot space. I left the rest of the space on my drives for ntfs partitions.*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 21, 2007)

K the boot partition is a funky file name...  like ext3 or something, but basically, Ubuntu will tell you.  K so a swap partition I use for so windows can see a drive, and linxu can as well, cause XP / vista and linux cannot see each other (lol).  Anyway, basically your gonna have a boot area, a swap drive, a place where the actual system files reside, and a place where you have all your files, 4 in all.  Ubuntu does 3 (no swap, its easy though just make a fat32 partition about 10gb and your good)  Ubuntu does it all.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 21, 2007)

To Dippy:

Oh shit we both forgot...  Azn has an ATI card. (no offense, I love ATI)  Linux + ATI = problematic driverwise sometime.  Might have to help him later to get it stable.  For now he will be fine but later...  problems.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 21, 2007)

It never worked, and I couldn't get Ubuntu working.

Now, I have a problem installing XP Pro!

Whenever I put a Disc in (after installation is done), it says that it can't recognize the disc, and the options are Cancel, Try Again, and Continue, and no matter what I choose, the same screen stays up! Huge problem.

Help?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 21, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> It never worked, and I couldn't get Ubuntu working.
> 
> Now, I have a problem installing XP Pro!
> 
> ...




Sounds like your drive is bunk, or your CD is bunk.

Ati drivers really shouldn't be a terribly huge issue with the current uBuntu. As long as its a "common" card the drivers should work. The problems mainly arise from uncommon cards or mobility cheapo cards.

If you're doing a clean install anyways, I'd say if you're interested, drop raid 0 for a little while to learn the ins and outs of linux and windows, you'll get a better peace of mind when screwing with things, and you won't actually... lose performance in your games because raid 0 doesn't really help much if any in most cases.


Btw to make a bootable /boot partition, and you're using the graphical installer (console should do it too, just a little harder to do by hand) should give you either the option to make a custom partition layout, or a few preset layouts.

IIRC the "normal" linux partition setup is like a 50mb /boot, a 256-300mb /swap and then the rest as /.

Though I see more and more things going back to the "common" single root partition.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Might have to help him later to get it stable.  For now he will be fine but later...  problems.



Stability isn't and never was the problem with Ati drivers, the problem normally is managing to get the 3d drivers installed and working properly. Once thats accomplished you shouldn't even have to think twice about stability.



> *
> On my two identical 250 GB drives, I created two 1 GB swap partitions, two +150 GB partitions (to become a raid0 array fro my /home space), and two +40 GB partitions (to become a raid 0 array for my root space), all inside an extended partition at the end of my drives. I then also created a small 500 MB partition on the first drive, which would become my /boot space. I left the rest of the space on my drives for ntfs partitions.*



You can't make the partitions you need in windows. (No "extended partitions" in linux  Unless you're talking about EXT3 from in linux, perhaps.  )


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't know what to do now.  Maybe do a little more reading before I try it out again, I just activated my copy of Windows...so yeah.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 21, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I don't know what to do now.  Maybe do a little more reading before I try it out again, I just activated my copy of Windows...so yeah.



Try a virtual machine, so you're able to run a "normal" install of ubuntu 

A venice might even have the VT flag, so it would be quite snappy.


----------



## Telexen (Jul 21, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> You can't make the partitions you need in windows. (No "extended partitions" in linux  ...)




yes there are...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 21, 2007)

Telexen said:


> yes there are...



Well, not the "windows version"


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 26, 2007)

VT Flag?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2007)

I am dual booting now and i like it i think i am going to try the 64bit.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 26, 2007)

I should've tried out Linux before I installed XP Pro.

How's Ubuntu going?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I should've tried out Linux before I installed XP Pro.
> 
> How's Ubuntu going?



I like it.I just use it for internet and use XP for gaming. I am going to dual boot my old rig with it also.When i build a new rig just for internet i am putting Ubuntu on it and not even bother with windows.That will save me about $90.
I haven't tried 64bit yet.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 26, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am dual booting now and i like it i think i am going to try the 64bit.



Don't bother.

64 bit really is of no importance, or use at the current moment, and will bring you hardware/software headaches unique to the 64 bit.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2007)

I have the live 64bit CD burnt so i am just going to try it to see why everyone is saying it is so bad.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

I just found out I had a spare 15GB Hard Drive...hmm?!?


----------



## spud107 (Jul 27, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I just found out I had a spare 15GB Hard Drive...hmm?!?



i would go for that option for now, nothing to break then, im gonna install ubuntu on a spare one when i can get round to taking it out the other pc,


----------



## Atech (Jul 27, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Don't bother.
> 
> 64 bit really is of no importance, or use at the current moment, and will bring you hardware/software headaches unique to the 64 bit.


Ubuntu 32-bit is compiled for i386 (-march=386). The difference between that and amd64 (-march=amd64 [which implies -msse -mmx -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer]) is very important, performance wise. Hardware wise, there shouldn't be any difference unless you're illegally using in-kernel proprietary drivers (which would be "piracy")


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 27, 2007)

Atech said:


> Ubuntu 32-bit is compiled for i386 (-march=386). The difference between that and amd64 (-march=amd64 [which implies -msse -mmx -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer]) is very important, performance wise. Hardware wise, there shouldn't be any difference unless you're illegally using in-kernel proprietary drivers (which would be "piracy")




And software compatability.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

I am using the 32bit right now but i was running the live CD with 64bit and i liked it everything loaded up faster than the 32bit even when i was using the 32bit live CD but i am going to keep the 32bit and maybe when i get the money to build another rig put the 64bit on it.


----------



## Atech (Jul 27, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> And software compatability.


Surely Ubuntu provides amd64 packages for all the packages they provide for i386?

No?

Switch to a decent distro


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 27, 2007)

Atech said:


> Surely Ubuntu provides amd64 packages for all the packages they provide for i386?
> 
> No?
> 
> Switch to a decent distro




I've heard nothing but a ton of problems with 64 bit linux, unless you're running like.. a server.

Its not ubuntu you have to worry about, its the other programs :O


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I just remembered that my spare 15 GB Hard Drive had a virus on it! So, if I disconnect my 2 current hard drives, and connect the spare one, then clear it.  Would that work?

I'm on RAID 0 btw.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I've heard nothing but a ton of problems with 64 bit linux, unless you're running like.. a server.
> 
> Its not ubuntu you have to worry about, its the other programs :O



I am just using the 64bit ubuntu for internet and i haven't had any problem with it.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Ok, I just remembered that my spare 15 GB Hard Drive had a virus on it! So, if I disconnect my 2 current hard drives, and connect the spare one, then clear it.  Would that work?
> 
> I'm on RAID 0 btw.


?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am just using the 64bit ubuntu for internet and i haven't had any problem with it.



So far, which do you "feel" is better, 32Bit or 64Bit?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

I like both but the 64bit loads programs up faster even using the live CD but i would have to say the 32bit.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Cool, I can see you're dual-booting XP and Ubuntu.

I want to try, but my spare 15GB has a huge virus on it.  I don't know what to do...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

your running 2 80gb WD drives like i WAS(one of them died) just make a portion(spelling?) of 10gb or bigger when you go to install it vary easy to do. Get a live CD and you will see what i am saying.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, I did get a LiveCD, and I messed up, so I had to reinstall XP Pro again. I don't want the same thing to happen again.  I was looking around, saw a spare 15GB HD, and thought that it should work. Haven't tried yet though.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Cool, I can see you're dual-booting XP and Ubuntu.
> 
> I want to try, but my spare 15GB has a huge virus on it.  I don't know what to do...



Just erase the disk?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

You can do that with the 15gb but don't do that with the disk you have windows on.


----------



## Atech (Jul 27, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I've heard nothing but a ton of problems with 64 bit linux, unless you're running like.. a server.
> 
> Its not ubuntu you have to worry about, its the other programs :O


What programs are you running that aren't in the Ubuntu repos?

I'm having no problems with Gentoo amd64, software or hardware.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I have my spare 15Gb right next to me (which is IDE).  If I want to install Ubuntu on this, do I have to disconnect my other hard drives (2x80GB SATA in RAID 0)?

So, is it possible to have XP Pro on my 2x80GB RAID 0 setup (SATA), then Ubuntu on my 15GB IDE drive, and Dual-Boot?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

?


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 27, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Ok, I have my spare 15Gb right next to me (which is IDE).  If I want to install Ubuntu on this, do I have to disconnect my other hard drives (2x80GB SATA in RAID 0)?



No just connect your other hard drive



> [So, is it possible to have XP Pro on my 2x80GB RAID 0 setup (SATA), then Ubuntu on my 15GB IDE drive, and Dual-Boot?




Yes,when it asks where to install Ubuntu,just make sure you install to the 15GB IDE drive,not your raid array.Then you will have to install GRUB to look after the dual boot of XP and Ubuntu.


EDIT:Ahh not sure how GRUB will work with your hardware raid,have to check that first!!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I"m just reading a little on Grub right now...


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 27, 2007)

Someone had a similar problem here  

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=375910


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Check this out:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall

It says nothing about Grub.  Since I'm gonna be installing Ubuntu on my 15Gb HD (not on RAID setup), Ima just use the whole drive.  Then is says, "When your computer reboots it will load Ubuntu if it is the only operating system on your computer. If you have *more than one operating system*, it will *give you a choice* of which one you want to boot."

Says nothing about Grub...


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ubuntu must take care of the dual booting when you install it.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

So I don't have to do anything except choose a drive and install then?


----------



## GermanJew (Jul 27, 2007)

GRUB is like a "bootloader", that means that GRUB will display u a message giving u the option between XP and linux,(if u install xp first and then linux) upon bootup and then it will the OS u chose 
atm I dual boot xp and linux on my laptop. if u want, try Kubuntu, it uses KDE shell not a Gnome shell, KDE is often found easier to work with for ppl that doesn't have prior linux experience.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

But, I don't have to do anything with Grub now do I?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes you can.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ubuntu takes care of it,at the final "INSTALL" button stage there is an Advanaced option which asks where to install the bootloader,I think the default is OK,for the life of me I cant find the link I read that gives details on this.
Anyway you should be good to go.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

K, thanks!

Ill be back in a bit, hopefully i dont got to install XP again.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry... Yes you can install it on the 15gb HDD. Ubuntu will take care of the dual booting. All you have to do is install it on your 15gb hdd and you should get a screen to select the OS after ubuntu is done.


----------



## GermanJew (Jul 27, 2007)

hehe, nope, just be sure to install xp first and then linux, whatever distro u are using, hehe. may i ask what your hdd setup is? sorry if its allready sumwhere in the 7pages of post, hehe, its just too much to read! im asking this bcoz u wont be able to acces your linux partition from xp and the other way around aswell.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 27, 2007)

You could also set which drive is first boot device in bios each time,raid0 or ide,but a pain in the ass to do.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys!

I'm in the Ubuntu LiveCD right now. I just hooked up my 15GB hard drive (5400RPM)...gonna install it in a sec.

And p_o_s_pc, I have 2x 80GB Western Digital Hard Drives, in RAID 0.  I tried installing Ubuntu on that before, didn't quite work out, and I had to reinstall XP Pro again.

This 15GB will just be temporary, I might buy another 80GB HD later.  So 2x 80GB in RAID for XP Pro, and a single 80GB for Ubuntu.

Gonna install now!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

It didn't work.  It installed, but thats it.  I restarted, and booted right to XP.

I think I did something wrong, lemme try again.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 27, 2007)

K money says that you forgot to install GRUB and whatnot.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Exactly, I'm in Ubuntu right now! Yeah, on f***ing 15Gb drive...

Faster than the LiveCD.  Not bad.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 27, 2007)

Exactly as in?  It was GRUB?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah!  I don't know what to do now...I'm actually gonna try out UT2k4 on it, see how it goes, but I need to install ATI Drivers first.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 27, 2007)

K have fun trying to install UT...  I bet it's gonna go mad...  you need WINE.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Does it really? I thought those type of games didn't...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 28, 2007)

Linux is kinda confusing at first.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 28, 2007)

K is UT open GL?  If so that makes thing ALOT easier.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah it is.

I'm just having a problem installing the ATI Linux x86 Drivers.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 28, 2007)

As I expected...  It's actually quite fun to do it...  have not install ATI drivers since my laptop with was angry...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 28, 2007)

I have to install the drivers tho if I want to play UT2k4.  I'ma switch to windows for a bit.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2007)

I can't find out how to install anything... Could someone help me out? Take your time i am going to get off of here for now.So just take your time getting me the info.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 28, 2007)

There's quite a bit of links on this page on how to install Ubuntu.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232059


----------



## Kursah (Oct 4, 2007)

Quick question, I downloaded Ubuntu 7.04 ISO, burned it to CD, went to boot it and install. Clicked the Start or Install. I saw Ubuntu load screen, but then the screen went blank, and seconds later my monitor went into standby due to no signal. From all the guides I've read it should show a desktop, and I wanted approx 5 minutes after the screen going into standby mode to see if it was a slow booter. No avail.

I'm going to start googling and see what I come up with, but I am hoping to get an answer from a Linux wiz.

No I have not created another partition for it yet, I have my XP 20gb partition and the rest of my 500gb drive is D: drive. Both NTFS of course, and I was just hoping to use the Ubuntu partition utility to create a new partition. Should I pre-partition a section for Ubuntu?

Thanks in advance!

Edit: I found some info, but a lot of different issues that end in the result of loss of video output. I'm going to download and try the Alternate Ubuntu CD that I guess is a text-based installer. I'm kinda bummed, I was hoping to pop in the CD and go.


----------

